# xp legalisieren - Neuinstallation notwendig?



## Der O (3. September 2005)

*Legalen XP Lizenzkey verwenden - Neuinstallation notwendig?*

Hallo,

wenn ich mir eine XP-Pro Version kaufe, muss ich dann dieses Paket neu installieren, oder kann ich auch irgendwie den legal erworbenen Lizenz-Key in meine jetzige "spezielle" Windows Version eingeben?

Bitte nicht falsch verstehen, ich möchte nix tricksen oder so, mir geht es nur drum, dass ich nicht formatieren möchte.

Vielen Dank!


----------



## Dennis Wronka (3. September 2005)

Ich denke Du wirst neu installieren muessen.
Aber kann sein, dass Du drumherum kommst, ich meine mal was von KeyChangern gehoert zu haben.

Und zum Titel:


> xp legalisieren


*Dagegen!*


----------



## JohannesR (3. September 2005)

OT
Ich bin auch dageben, XP zu legalisieren, fangen wir erstmal klein an, mit Haschisch!


----------



## zirag (4. September 2005)

Man kann irgendwie den Serial austauschen ohne Neuinstallation. Musst du mal bei Google suchen.

Aber wenn ich mal fragen darf, wieso kauft man sich WinXP wenn man es schon als "spezielle" Version hat? 

mfg ZiRaG


----------



## Der O (4. September 2005)

> Aber wenn ich mal fragen darf, wieso kauft man sich WinXP wenn man es schon als "spezielle" Version hat?



Nun, weil ich aus dem Alter raus bin, in dem es "cool" war, möglichst jedes gecrackte Programm zu haben.


----------



## Neurodeamon (4. September 2005)

Der O hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Nun, weil ich aus dem Alter raus bin, in dem es "cool" war, möglichst jedes gecrackte Programm zu haben.


Das war mal "cool"?  :suspekt:

Aber zur Sache: Ich würde dennoch eine Neuinstallation empfehlen. Die meisten Versionen von Windows XP die im Netz kursierten sind nämlich teilweise zusammengeflickschustert.

Ist es lediglich ein Windows von Original-CD und die Seriennummer wurde nur irgendwo ... ausgeliehen ... läßt sich ohne Probleme mit einigen Tools die SN austauschen ohne das System neu installieren zu müssen.

Ich wäre aber wirklich vorsichtig wo ich so ein Geständnis mache. Spezifische Informationen zum Vorgang wird wohl niemand posten. Schließlich kennen wir Dich nicht persönlich und es kann sich auch um eine Ausrede handeln um eine geklaute Serial die nicht mehr geht, durch eine andere auszutauschen.

Versteh mich nicht falsch. Das werfe ich Dir nicht vor. Aber ich denke mal des es verständlich ist, das wir kaum beurteilen können ob Du die Wahrheit schreibst oder nicht.


----------



## liquidbeats (4. September 2005)

XP Tweaks oder so nennt sich das Programm womit man einen neuen Schlüssel eingeben kann.
 Ich möchte mich aber nicht Festlegen bzw. dies Unterschreiben.
 Da gibt es eine Demoversion von die sollte zum Tauschen des Schlüssels bzw. Codes eigentlich reichen, ausser du hast vor Wöchentlich den code zu Ändern  



 grüße


----------

